#  Der kleine Patient >   Wie gefährlich kann ein Nabelbruch werden? >

## Odie

Hallo zusammen,
mein Neffe hatte jetzt einen Nabelbruch und es scheint zum Glück auch keine Schwierigkeiten zu geben.
Aber die Mutter meines Freundes erzählte mal das er (darf da höchstens 1 Jahr alt gewesen sein) einen Nabelbruch hatte wo der Nabel beim wickeln fast schon raussprang und blau angelaufen war und er auch sofort operiert werden musste und es ziemlich kanpp gewesen sein soll und es soll vorher keine Anzeichen gegeben haben. 
Ich hab jetzt auch schon versucht was darüber zu finden aber es scheint ja immer gut auszugehen und Notfälle sind extrem selten und auch die sind nach allem was ich gelesen hab nicht so gefährlich und kündigen sich eigentlich an. 
Also kann ein Nabelbruch wirklich solche Probleme bereiten oder hat sie das vielleicht nur dramatischer in Erinnerung als es wirklich war? 
Wäre auch dankbar für Links die sich mit dem Thema befassen und wo vielleicht sogar speziell auf Notfälle eingegangen wird. 
vielen lieben Dank schonmal

----------


## Curly

Hallo Odie, schau mal ob dir folgende Seiten weiterhelfen.  Bauchwandhernie - RS Institute Der Nabelbruch http://hernien-nrw.de/pdf/HZR_patienteninfo_d.pdf 
Lieben Gruß Curly

----------

